# Money No Object Garage



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

As title says. What would be the five cars for your garage if you had lotto money.
Mine in no particular order:
Ford GT40 original
Ferrari 250 GT California
Lamborghini Muira
AC Cobra 427
VW Beetle Split Oval


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Porsche Carrera GT
Ferrari Enzo
Maclaren F1
Bugatti Veyron
Zonda


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Only 5???!!!!

Ferrari 250 GT Lusso
Low Drag E Type
Audi S8
Ferrari 599 Fiorano
Bentley 4.5 litre supercharged

Only 5 which spring to mind but I'd need a garage capable of holding at least 30 cars - and a games room and a sod off theatre so I can watch Ronin and Le Mans in 1:1 scale


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Same as Clark lol

Porsche Carrera GT
Ferrari Enzo
Maclaren F1
Bugatti Veyron
Zonda


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

pagani zonda f with carbon finish
bugatti veyron
bmw m5 (e90)
audi rs6
ferarri f355


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheating bloody moderator  I'm gonna double post so I can have 10    

Shelby Mustang GT350
Porsche 996 Turbo
Delahaye 135MM Graber 
Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato or Project 212/214/215 - not fussy....
Lotus Sunbeam


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lotus Elan (original rwd)
Mitsi EVO FQ 400!
Ariel Atom
Ferrari 360 CS
Aston Martin DB9


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Porsche 911 gt3
New Rs4
Lambo Murcielago
Zonda f
Rolls Royce Phantom

Thats my practical list

Talking of RS4 i have my test drive booked for 19th of April for 2hrs .....counting the days


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

For me here are the 5 :

- Porsche 911 Turbo
- Bentley Continental GT
- Zonda F
- Porsche Carrera GT
- Bmw M5


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it just standard cars or are you allowed to have slightly modded ones?

R34 Skyline Z-Tune.
D1 Spec S15 Silvia( HKS one)
Corrolla AE86( only coz AndyC reminded me of them)
The Porsche from Bad Boys( not sure which one it was as i dont know my Porsches )
Merc Maclaren SLR


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alex L said:


> The Porsche from Bad Boys( not sure which one it was as i dont know my Porsches )


That would be the 964 style 911 turbo :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

> Talking of RS4 i have my test drive booked for 19th of April for 2hrs .....counting the days


If you need someone to give you a back seat drivers perspective I am sure I can be free on the 19th.lol


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

My not greedy five buy's:

Mk1 Escort Mexico
Ronins V6 clio
EVO FQ400
Maclaren F1
Big **** off Toyota Land Cruiser to go shopping in


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Focus st3 :-(


----------



## daz463 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mine would be....

Aston Martin V8 Vantage(new)
Audi RS4 Avant(new)
1967 Ford Mustang fastback (designed by chip foose)
Austin Healey MkIII 
Ascari KZ1

Darren


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Ooooh cool thread!

I've got ten, so I'd need a big garage. And I have promised myself that in my lifetime I will have one of these (Missus wont let me have a Lotus Carlton, been there tried that!) 

(not in order of favour)

1)Lancia Stratos
2)Lambo Muira SV in Orange
3)Metro 6R4 (for the neighbours of a weekend)
4)Lotus Carlton
5)LeMans Blue BMW M5 
6)BMW 2002 Turbo
7)Ferrari 246 GT 
8)Aston Martin DB-5
9)Shelby Cobra
10)Porsche 996 Turbo


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

S*d it I started the thread so I am going to have another go, I just won another roll over.
Zonda f
Ferrari F40
Carrera GT/ Porsche 917 Can't decide yet
Veyron
Murcielago Roadster
My list could span several pages. Stuff that didn't make it
Any Audi, Ford, Lancia or Pug Group B rally car from the 80's
Clio V6
Porsche 356 roadster
Lancia Monte Carlo
VW Split screen 21 window samba
Golf R32 mkiv, mine allready.
Hummer H1
Ducati 916
Will stop now it was just another way of adding in some of my fav cars and a bike.lol :doublesho


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Just 5 !

M5 or RS4 (daily driver)
Ariel Atom (track day weapon)
Fully loaded Range Rover (shopping and stuff)
1960's split screen panel van (show condition)
Subaru SVX (just to be a bit different)

That's for now, I'll have changed my mind by the time I press the submit post button b


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

Bentley Arnage T - black quilted leather and turned aluminium dash
Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 - grey - as per recent Evo. MEAN!!!!!!!!!
Ferrari Enzo
American Muscle Car - not sure what model -Charger maybe?
Merc SLR - that glorious supercharged V8
Maybach 62 - with chauffeur
Brabus Smart cabrio

Loads of others 

Andrew


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Morgan Aero8 (looks to die for!)
Ferrari 456GT (far more understated than the 612. can a ferrari ever be subtle?!)
Bugatti EB110 SS (way nicer than the veyron!)
Land Rover Overfinch Defender (5.7 V8)
One of Schumachers old Ferrari F2000's


----------



## frayz (Mar 8, 2006)

HMM 

No particular order, 



1963 Ferrari 250 GT LM
GT40
Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Modified)
Zonda F
Bugatti veyron
Ferrari Enzo
Audi RS6 (for civilised motoring and putting the dog in)
Group B Audi S1 (Modified)
WRC Escort Cossie (built by Vidar Strand)
RS 500 built by Karl Lasse 
My old saff cossie (Modified)
My STI Prodrive (Modified)
06 impreza WRC
Dodge Charger (Modified)
Hemi Challenger (Modified)
MK4 Golf built by Dahlback
RUF CTR
Audi powered MK1 golf on BBS RS's
Porsche powered split screen Camper
Overfinch Range Rover (skool run)




Sorry did someone say only 5?


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Lamborghini Murcielago LP640
Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V-Spec (circa 1000BHP)
Dodge Ram SRT-10
1970 Dodge Charger R/T 426 Hemi
Lamborghini Miura SV


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Audi Quattro Turbo 20V (UR)








Ferrari 288 GTO (one prior to the F40)








BMW M3 Sport Evolution (E30 box shape one)








Ferrari F40








Porsche 911 Turbo 3.6 (964 model)









All in Red please

Only need about £300,000 so i'm not asking alot


Rob:driver:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Family car - Mercedes S500
American muscle - 'cuda 
Sports car - Maclaren F1 
Everday car - Merc SL55
Show car - E30 BMW M3


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

5 to be different:
1. Vx Signum 2.8v6 turbo (daily driver)
2. Ford Capri 280 Brooklands 1997 (for occasional sunday afternoons)
3. Morris Marina (just to p**s everbody else off) for the school run.
4. Jaguar XJ ( for those tender moments)
5. New Ford Transit lwb for work.

Hunter Davies said once "your only really rich when you look at a Rolls Royce and think, yeah I can afford one but why the f**K do I need one".


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Well for me:

Daily Driver - Volvo S60R (gotta love the big comfy seats)
Classic Toy - Ford Escort RS Cosworth (a classic from my youth)
Track Day Toy - Vauxhall VXR220 Turbo (wheeeeeeeeeeeee!)
Bruteforce Toy - Vauxhall Monaro VXR (sideways wheeeeeeeeee!)
All Time Favourite - Lotus Carlton

A curious selection of not very "glam" cars for me (no 'Rarris etc), but the above are the ones I'd choose! :thumb:

Of, and of course, an unlimited supply of detailing products from every manufacturer on Earth!!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

merc S65 AMG LWB (black)
lambo murcialargo roadster (yellow)
brabus merc slr (black)








merc clk amg dtm








bmw e36 m3 evo coupe (estoril blue)
bmw e46 m3 convertible (gunmetal grey)
peugeot 206 wrc rep with a sierra cosworth engine conversion 
and a challenger 2 tank.:thumb: 
:car:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

AC Cobra - Muscle
Lambo Gallardo - Speed and looks
Cadillac Escalade - Pimpin
M5 - 4 seater missile
American custom chopper - Warm sunny days!!


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

mine would have to be:
impreza 22b
old 2dr impreza rally car
mclaren f1
bugati veyron
bowler wildcat landrover type thingy


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

craigM said:


> mine would have to be:
> impreza 22b
> old 2dr impreza rally car
> mclaren f1
> ...


Bowler wildcat.:doublesho

Now that's a PROPER off roader!!:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Pagani Zonda F with carbon finish (Exotic material excess)
Bugatti Veyron (Engineering masterpiece)
Porsche Carrera GT (Lightweight, hardcore, ultimate porsche. Need i say more)
Ferrari F430 (beautiful)
Honda NSX-R (Has feasibly influenced all of the above. Drivers delight, apparently)


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Lambo Gallardo Spider SE in white or baby blue with grey wheels
Lotus Exige 240R Cup in Chili Red
Ferrari Enzo in red
Bugatti Veyron in black/blue
Ferrari 250GT in red
Maserati Quattroporte as a daily runner.

Oh and probably a black top spec Range Rover in case it snows or it becomes necessary to pose as a gangster...

Gareth


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

Aston DBS 
SL Brabus 
RR Phanton 
SLR 722 
GT Speed 
S-CLASS 65 BI-TURBO


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

1.Honda NSX-GT
2.Honda NSX-R
3.Lamborghini Reventon
4.Lamborghini Diablo GT
4.Lamborghini Countach


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Ferrari F40 - My dream car
Ferrari 599 Gtb Fiorano - For driving round down/the country/europe
Ariel Atom - Trackday toy
Rolls Royce Phantom - Something to be driven around in/ take the family out in
Maserati Quattroporte - Big enough to take a few mates out an about

going by pistonheads prices, the total there comes to £829,995 not bad imo


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's my 5 then:

1) Lancia Delta Integrale Evoluzione II (Yellow?) - just for running about in
2) Overfinch Range Rover 480S Sports - to ferry the kids about in
3) Jaguar E-Type Series 3 V12 Roadster - for me, for the weekends
4) 37' Winnebago Journey Twin Slideout - to go touring in with the family
5) Lamborghini Gallardo ************ - for the missus

£530k should be enough !!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

RS200 E+
205T16E2
Sport Quattro
Esprit Sport 300
Jaguar XJR


----------



## EvilDes (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm...

1. Ascari A10
2. Veyron
3. C63 AMG (daily driver for a laugh)
4. Zonda F
5. R34 V-Spec Skyline

I'll stick to 5 for now. Although there'd be loads more if I actually won a decent amount


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

1 - RS4 Avant (everyday car)
2 - Merc SLR (for showing off)
3 - 911 Slant-nose Turbo - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81850 - fell in love with it after seeing this thread! (uber-rare classic)
4 - 993 Gt2 (legend!)
5 - 997 gt3 rs (trackday toy)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mclaren F1 LM
Aston Martin DBS (New)
Aston Martin V8 Vantage (Old)
Project Kahn Bentley Continental GT Sport
Brabus SLR.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Louts Sunbeam
Manta 400
Corolla AE86 (twin cam)
E30 M3
911 GT3 RS (for something modern lol)


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Top of my shopping list come the Lotto cheque...






Edit - forgot, there are supposed to be five suggestions, but my mind keeps changing on the others, although another long term 'must have one day' car is a '55 Chevy (not a '57, everyone has those, prefer the square look of the '55...)


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Really hard question! But it really depends on the amount won! But for a big win, I would have
1. Ferrari 599. Would use this as my long distance cruiser








2. RS6 Avant. Daily Driver








3. 430 Scudareia(sp.) or a Caterham R500. Track day use! Would also be accompanied with a towing van of some sort with all the gear!
















4. Ferrari 250 GT/California. Dont mind which, but they have always been my dream classic cars
















5. Some sort of american muscle! Probably a Mustang, however would quite like a Dodge Charger as well!









Edited to show pictures, as this thread is nothing without pics!
Edited again to take out 67 fastback pic, as it was massive!


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

Pagani Zonda F
Koensing CXX
Ferrari Enzo / 599 / 430 Scuderia
Porsche 911 GT3 RS / Turbo (for everyday) / Carrera GT
Porsche Cayenne Turbo GTS -Gemballa
Porsche Speedster
Porsche 2.7 RS
Nissan GT-R
BMW M3
Rolls Royce Phantom (black on black on black on black)

would also need some old racing classics Lancia Intergrale, Senna F1 Car, etc...

Gulfstream V
Sunseeker Predaotr 88
Wally Yacht


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

In no particular order...

- MK1 Jag E-Type 4.2 fastback
- Renault Alpine A610/GTA
- MK3 Mazda RX-7 Type R
- Toyota Land Cruiser UZJ100
- 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse Turbocharged Japan spec (or a MK4 Toyota Supra....)


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Land Rover 101 Forward Control
2CV
Citroen CX
Rover P5B
GR Yaris
Classic Range Rover


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Ferrari F40
Audi RS6 estate
Porsche 911R
Ferrari 250SWB
Golf GTi


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Bugatti.

R34 skyline
70 chevelle ls-6
Bmw m5
911gt3

Camaro zl1 exorcist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Toyota 2000 GT
Datsun Skyline GTR Hakosuka (highly tuned resto mod)
Detomaso Pantera
Honda NSX Type R
New Honda NSX Type S


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

993 turbo, Diablo, e46 m3, 405 mi16, Chevy nomad with an ls conversion. Citroen sm. Sod it, I'm having 6!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy thread bump guys!

Thought it was odd seeing Multipla Mick's name


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR in Bayside Blue
BMW M5 as the family car
BMW X5 M50d as the wifes car
Shelby GT500 1967
Vauxhall VXR8 with a stupidly loud exhaust.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

1. Porsche 918
2. Porsche 959
3. Gunther Werks 993
4. Singer recreation retro 911
5. Cayenne Turbo GT e-hybrid - for the dogs and shopping


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

percymon said:


> 1. Porsche 918
> 2. Porsche 959
> 3. Gunther Werks 993
> 4. Singer recreation retro 911
> 5. Cayenne Turbo GT e-hybrid - for the dogs and shopping


I wouldn't thank you for a Cayenne e-hybrid, my boss had a brand new turbo S e-hybrid, he only kept it a few weeks. He has owned more Porsches than I care to remember, he said this was the most disappointing car he had.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

In no order. And if running costs were also out the window. 

Pagani zonda/huyara
Koenisegg - any
Datsun 270z
Porsche Cayman GT4
Ferrari FF/ 812 Superfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

